# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Ozito vs Worx

## HomerSimpson

Just bought a 1250 watt Worx Rotary drill from Mitre 10 to chisel with.  It was more $50 expensive than the 1500 watt Oxito at Bunnings but supposedly better quality.  I was told that Worx and Rockwell tools are from the same company, and Worx is their more premium brand.  Have had Ozito tools before and they've been OK.  Does anyone know much about Worx tools?  Would also add that if anyone from Bunnings had been available to help me with my query, they'd probably have sold me the Ozito!

----------


## charlesb

Yes Worx and Rockwell both come from the same manufacturer/distributor and Worx is the more "upmarket" but they are both definitely only DIY quality.  I would have though Ozito to be on a par with the Rockwell brand (maybe lesser but that might me my anti-Bunnings bias, I do work for a M10 store  :Smilie:  )  Having said that, I used to have an Ozito circular saw that I truly punished and abused, (including leaving in the rain a number of times, just left it in the sun for a few days to dry out) and it lasted for years and years. 
When it comes to power-tools, it depends on what you are doing with the tool. Up to a point, you get what you pay for. Compare the price for the cheapie to a decent brand (Makita, Hitachi, DeWalt etc) and figure out if you need to spend the extra or if being able to buy X number of cheapies for the same $ amount is ok, for you. 
I haven't used any of the Worx tools but they do have a good "feel" to them. Some cheap brands, you can *feel* the (lack of) quality in your hands.

----------


## HomerSimpson

Thanks for that Charlesb.  Yep - definitely DIY, and that'd be a kind description of my ablilities.  But it sure beats the hell out of that crowbar I've been using for a week and probably would have cost me a fair bit to hire one.  I don't expect it to be as good as the name brands - in fact only need it for this current job but I'm sure it'll come in handy for other tasks later on.  You're correct - it really depends on how much you're going to be using a tool.  The guy who helped me at Mitre 10 was pretty good (vs little or no help at Bunnings) so that helped me decide where I was going to buy it despite the extra cost.  Was just hoping I wasn't being 'snowed' and spending too much extra for nothing.  Anyway, so far, so good!

----------


## METRIX

Both these brands are cheap and nasty, but I have been told the Ozito is the better of the cheap nasty brands.
I know a few diy guys who have the ozito chisel / hammer drill and they have been using them for many years without breaking yet.

----------


## r3nov8or

If it's just for DIY, and it's got an in-store replacement warranty, it's hard to go terribly wrong with a cheapie.

----------


## David.Elliott

the last couple of, lets call them 'entry level' tools, I have purchased indicate NOT to return to the store, but to phone a number for support which will (no doubt) be a painful experience.
 My understanding of the retail regulations tells me that they cannot do that and they must accept at the point of purchase. I stand to be corrected! 
Just a heads up...

----------


## r3nov8or

That's one of the reasons I said "in-store replacement warranty". Check before you buy.

----------


## METRIX

Seriously for $65 you cannot expect too much, if it gets you out of trouble then it cost less than hiring one for one day.  Drill Rotary Corded Ozito 850W 3mode 5pce Acc RHD-4100 - Bunnings Warehouse 
If they do break and you actually put a value on you time to take them back, and possibly get a replacement or wait for it to be repaired then you are better off buying another one. 
Personally I am not from the "throw away" way of thinking, very cheap tools eg Bunnings have Ozito corded drills for $29, 1700W demo breakers $297, and circular saws for $48, they are probably good for the occasional use, but their accuracy, user friendliness is debatable, and when they break your average person who buys it, just throws it out and buys another one. 
The amount of resources that went into making these, the packaging, shipping and the poor people who work in the factory and get paid nothing so we can have the luxury of buying a drill for $29 this is just ridiculous IMO.
Im not saying the bigger companies are any better, if you buy the cheapie $30 drill, then it breaks and you take it back they give you another one I guarantee the one taken back will be thrown out, as it wont be worth repairing. 
So in the end you are just buying land fill, which has cost a fortune in raw resources etc to make, doesn't make sense to me.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yet...   

> ...
> I know a few diy guys who have the ozito chisel / hammer drill and they have been using them for many years without breaking yet.

----------


## METRIX

As I said, Ozito is the better of the cheap brands, and I did mention DIY only, which means they get used once in a blue moon, and Yes they will break  :Frown: 
But that particular 3 mode drill (the old series) I believe was a good cheap one, and it had 3 year warranty as well, now they only offer 1 year, perhaps they have moved up to Makita quality, (which is not much higher nowadays, definitely not what it used to be)  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Just teasing. I know where you are coming from...

----------


## METRIX

Yeah, I know :2thumbsup: , it's just a shame that tools are not what they used to be, even the Germans has shipped to Asia to manufacture, this is definitely affecting their quality unfortunately. 
Bosch Green are good quality, and priced well, and they will far outlast the cheapie brands.

----------


## ringtail

I have had the ozito that Metrix refers to for over 5 years now. It only gets used for drilling concrete these days but prior to buying a real jackhammer it performed that duty as well - within reason. Still going strong too.

----------


## goldie1

I have had one of those Ozito rotary hammers for about 5 years. Still going strong and has copped 
a fair hiding. Cost me about $ 70 as I recall at the time so good value for money.

----------

